# Here fishy, fishy, fishy!



## DaneMama

We went fishing this weekend and the girls all had a blast! Although I kinda feel bad for the fish...but not really!


----------



## DaneMama

Emmy's taking a shot at it...










And Annie's turn:


----------



## k9capture_16

LOL Looks like a Pike or Muskey...still new to the fishing world. I removed the pic since it wasnt welcome in this thread


----------



## luvMyBRT

Those are awesome pics. Did they get to eat any? Or where those for the humans? LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

Here are some more from the weekend:

Beautiful Annie:










The Trio of fishing buddies:










Sweet Emma:










Shiloh in her element:


----------



## jdatwood

k9capture_16 said:


> LOL Looks like a Pike or Muskey...still new to the fishing world. let me go dig up the pic of Lincolns 3 pounder


It's a trout... :wink:


This is a pike


----------



## DaneMama

Zuri trying her skillz at pointing:










Miss Akasha posing for the photo:










Lovely Bailey:










Baby Zailey:


----------



## k9capture_16

I went back and looked at it and thought could that be a trout? lol. The Pike we get in the one system here are small about the size of that trout. They look very similar to that fish. Prolly vary from area. LOL. I saw a pic of the worlds largest Musky and was like ummm never wanna catch on of those :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood

saraj2878 said:


> Those are awesome pics. Did they get to eat any? Or where those for the humans? LOL! :biggrin:


Zuri got a whole one. Akasha & Annie shared another one and Zuri cleaned up after them (although Zailey ate the guts from one)

Nobody else really had much interest.


----------



## luvMyBRT

k9-Great pics and all....but I thought this was danemama's thread with her pics??!


----------



## k9capture_16

Sorry..its been removed...


----------



## luvMyBRT

k9capture_16 said:


> Sorry..its been removed...


No worries. :biggrin: Just thought the pic. needed its own thread!


----------



## k9capture_16

I'll live, it wasnt an important pic anyway so no point in creating a thread for it....


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Great pics guys! You're getting pretty fancy with that thing, aren't you, Jon?:wink:

Of COURSE my favorite is the one of beautiful Shiloh. With the one of sleepy little Zailey a very close second. :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT

k9capture_16 said:


> I'll live, it wasnt an important pic anyway so no point in creating a thread for it....


Good. I'm glad you'll live.....


----------



## jdatwood

Ania's Mommy said:


> Great pics guys! You're getting pretty fancy with that thing, aren't you, Jon?:wink:


LOL! Ask Linsey how many pics don't make the cut :wink: (what ones do you find to be fancy? I'm still learning.... :biggrin


----------



## k9capture_16

What is with the rolling eyes icon?


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Why all the action shots, of course! I don't think that I've ever gotten a clear action shot of anything. But your camera is waaay cooler than mine.


----------



## jdatwood

Ania's Mommy said:


> Why all the action shots, of course! I don't think that I've ever gotten a clear action shot of anything. But your camera is waaay cooler than mine.


Does your camera have a "sport" setting? I'm lazy and still use the automatic settings on my D40. I just use the sport setting for the action shots. It speeds up the shutter to capture the action


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Yeah, there's a setting with a picture of a little man running. But it never works right. I know this is horrible, but I love disposable cameras the most because you can take a pic instantly. There's zero waiting for stuff like auto-focus. And THAT's why I never post pics here!! 

But anyway, about those beautiful fishing dogs... :tongue:


----------



## jdatwood

I'll sell you my D40 for cheap when I upgrade :wink: I'll even throw in some lessons...


Natalie forgot to mention that I caught that beautiful trout with my FIRST cast of the day. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

That you did babe! Good job!


----------



## CorgiPaws

woooot, I love them all!
That poor fish died a terrible death, but the girls enjoyed it, at least. Even if Annie ended up with her jowls full of fish eggs. HAHA.
And yes, a TON of pictures did not make the cut,but the ones that did turned out wonderful. :tongue:


----------



## redspoo

As usual...GREAT shots of the dogs. A sad day for the fish!
Looks like fun was had by all! Thanks for the pictorial.


----------



## SerenityFL

Those are some stunning photos, the color is amazing and the subjects are centered and focused well. Very nice.


----------



## Mia

Great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CorgiPaws

danemama08 said:


> And Annie's turn:


Excuse me while I toot my own horn here... but Annie's body condition looks DANG good here. 
Hmm, I must be doing something right with that goof. :tongue::smile::biggrin:
Gosh i love my pretty Boxer girl. <3


----------



## John Rambo

Awsome beautiful NATURAL pics. The use of nature in the backdrop (with its splendid fall colors) is nice. The doggies look like they are well loved!


----------



## V Crane

Quite a fishing team you have there!


----------



## Eurobox

That poor Brook trout! Great pics and I must say I am jealous! I hired a guide in CO to take me fishing for brookies, and all I caught was cutthroats...:frown: We do not have many brookies in MI. Although we practice catch and release on trout. My BF is a fly fishing fanatic! :biggrin:


----------



## wags

Those are such fun photos! Your dogs are having a Blast! Love seeing these!:smile:


----------



## crys2982

Beautiful photos


----------

